# the barbers uncluttered



## mtfdfire22 (Jun 15, 2011)

a few nice barbers uncluttered. i finally found the sister of my frosted bohemian barber. both with open pontils and original stoppers. the white hand painted one has a ground pontil and the cobalt has a smooth base and the painting is perfectly intact with no flaws i can see.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 7, 2011)

One of my favorite ones is my Milk glass Hair Tonic.
 I got it for $2, because they thought the enamel flowers meant it was a flower vase...[]
 Nice Collection there, I love the blue one![]


----------



## kwalker (Jul 7, 2011)

Barber's bottles I seem to hardly see. A lot of them look like any old decorative bottle until you look closely and see the detail and hand-work it took to make and garnish one of these. I like the milk glass one a lot....but all of them look awesome!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm not sure those stoppered bottles are considered barber bottles. People call them different things, like dresser bottles or fancy colognes.  I'm not a barber bottle expert but I think they have a different form.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jul 7, 2011)

correcto sir. i agree with you, the two red bohemians are listed in one of my kovels as barbers but either way i like them. the milk glass one is certainly no barber. sorry for making it seem like i was saying they were all barbers, ive always questioned kovels about the accuracy of the two red ones.


----------



## Wolfdog (Jul 7, 2011)

amazing how my posts disappear


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 8, 2011)

Barber bottles are not my area of collecting but I think the blue one would qualify as a barber bottle the others I dont think are.
 One charactoristic seems to be the shaker spout. I dont think they would have ground glass stoppers.
 I would like to know what the real name for those dresser bottles is.
 Here are some barber bottles...


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jul 8, 2011)

i do agree with you trust me, the blue one is certainly a barber. prices out for big money too. anyone have any idea what the other three are?


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a cool Barber, 24 ribs....Got it during the Christmas Bottle Trade here....


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jul 8, 2011)

this is another shot of some well known barbers, two of which have flared lips and made for ground stoppers. once again this is not me arguing with anyone im trying to figure this out as well and giveing more examples

 http://www.antiquebottles.com/barber/


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jul 8, 2011)

thats a way cool bottle epackage. what i wouldnt give..........lol


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jul 8, 2011)

i have heard of these being called scent bottles/ toilette bottles as well


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mtfdfire22
> 
> this is another shot of some well known barbers, two of which have flared lips and made for ground stoppers. once again this is not me arguing with anyone im trying to figure this out as well and giveing more examples
> 
> http://www.antiquebottles.com/barber/


 I'm not sure I see flared lips for ground stoppers, I think the two "flared" lips you see would take the regular pourer/stopper


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 8, 2011)

> toilette bottles


 
 I have heard that name also.  I know a couple people who collect them but they didnt seem to know what they were originally called.


----------



## glass man (Jul 11, 2011)

I have an amythist barber's just like 361 that Guth pictured except the color of course.. called  hobnailed...mine is mint and has the metal stopper.7 1/2 inches tall. These are pretty hard to find with none of the "hobnails" not chipped.... My have to sell mine soon...JAMIE


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 11, 2011)

I like LUG "Barbers" and early "terlet water" bottles. Finding perfectly mint ones can be a challenge, though.[
 ]


----------



## glass man (Jul 13, 2011)

VERY NICE!JAMIE


----------

